

Kytephone brings the Kindle Fire's time limits to all Androids - martythemaniak
http://blog.kytephone.com/2012/09/kytephone-brings-time-limits-to-all.html

======
paologg
Great to have the control, and should help prompt the kids to start hacking
for a bypass ;)

